# Good Pocket Knife for a Beginner



## N. Eshelman

My eldest son turns 7 at the end of June and I think that it is time for him to have a pocket knife. I am wondering if anyone has recommendations for a pocket knife for a 7 year old. I have a Case XX that I received as a boy (even though I do not carry it or use it often). 

Any brands you like? 
Good styles for a boy? 
Safety tips? 
Online places that you have happily purchased from? 
Etc...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Here is one that I still carry to this day. I had one of a similar size and weight as a youngster, but it didn't have the locking blade.

Amazon.com: Buck 505 Knight Lockback Folding Knife: Sports & Outdoors

You can't beat a Buck Knife for quality, in my opinion.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

What is your goal in letting him have a knife?
If your goal is simply to familiarize him with a knife and teach some knife safety then I would recommend a Swiss Army style knife. The cheaper versions won’t hold much of an edge so cutting oneself will be lessoned. (I know folks that a dull knife can be a more dangerous knife, but that is presupposing it is not a 440a or lower quality junk blade.)
That is the type of knife I began with. I gained familiarization with all the different tools. I had a few slips that made me think “man I am glad that is not too sharp,” and resulted in experience by mistake.

If he is very responsible, and you plan on teaching him to sharpen and maintain a blade properly I would recommend a knife with a higher carbon content that does NOT have serration on the main blade. (Starting a child out on a semi-serrated blade is difficult and not really practical In my humble opinion.) In this instance a “#7 or #6 Opinel folding Knife” would be just fine. It has a locking collar system for safety, and is higher carbon so it will hold an edge and respond to oil and whet stone very well. I would look for a knife that has an appreciable carbon content, and does not have too much sweep in the curve of the blade toward the tip, otherwise sharpening and beginner use may be difficult.

I recommend utilization of the US Boy Scout “Totin Chip” method for teaching children about knives. This is what I use for my own children. There are many good habits and teaching tools involved in the Totin Chip. I have not found a better method. Most of the advice in a Totin Chip course will be very useful. 
For example:
*Do's for pocket knives.*
1. Keep blades closed except for when using them.
2. Keep your fingers clear of the sharp edge as you open and close the blade.
3. Always Cut away from your body.
4. Close the blades before you pass the knife to someone else.
5. If you decide to give a tool to someone, you will not let go of it until the other person says "Thank You" letting you know that the receiving person has it and will not drop on themselves, you, others.
6. Keep the knife sharp and clean. A sharp blade is easier to control then a dull one.
7. Obey any school regulation that prohibits carrying knives on school property.
8. Before opening a knife, holding the knife in a closed position, with arm extended outward and elbow locked open, rotate your arm in one horizontal and one vertical circle. If the knife body, or any part of your arm or hand touches another person or object, you are NOT in a safe place to open the knife.
*Don't for pocket knives.*
1. Don't carry any knife with the blade open
2. Don't throw a knife.
3. Don't cut toward yourself, or toward anyone else.
4. Don't strike a knife with any other tool.
5. NEVER pry with any part of a cutting blade.


----------



## nicnap

Make sure you buy him one on which the blade will lock. Even if you have to help him close it often, it is better than having a blade fold up onto a little finger. It can do some serious damage.


----------



## michaelspotts

I echo all of the above, but recommend a different knife. Boys like to tinker and this is a good knife for many tasks, without breaking the bank. As for lock-up, the Swiss doesn't have a liner lock but it holds very firm in place.

Swiss Army Climber (Original, not Mark II)

I made a video review about it.

www.walksomewhere.com


----------



## Miss Marple

I am a huge fan of Swiss Army knives. So useful, such good engineering.

Buck Knives used to include the gospel in every box. I hope they still do.


----------



## michaelspotts

I bought one two years ago, it still did.


----------



## JimmyH

I have been carrying a pocket knife since i was a youngster. That said, I would wait until age 10 or so. I also would opt for a boy scout or Swiss army style at that age. I have been carrying a Case XX 61048 'farmer's knife' for decades myself but I wouldn't recommend that type of pocket knife for a child.


----------



## kvanlaan

My boys all got a Swiss Army knife for Christmas/birthdays over the last year or so, from age 9-12. A couple of blades, and a can opener and a flathead screwdriver/bottle opener. I've had mine (with the added awl and philips screwdriver on the back) for many years and can't imagine being without it.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Get an AG Russel catalog, and you can knife-drool for hours. I don't like liner locks much myself, but I would suggest a small, non-serrated, lockback for a child. My first pocket knife was a Case Sod-Buster Jr. when I was probably 8 or 9.


----------

